# Finding summer internship in Japan



## muanang0847

Hi everyone. I am trying to get a summer internship in Japan, preferably Tokyo. However, I have been googling around but can't seem to get helpful information or see many intern ads. So far I've come across couple positions at Bloomberg, only one of them kindda matches my interest but it is for Japanese speaker only. Other than that, I found nothing.

About myself, I am currently a grad student in Applied and Computational Mathematics. I was a Statistics and Finance majors undergrad and I am hopping to do something statistics/ marketing analytics/data analysis related work.

So my questions are: 
Is it common for Japanese company to have summer internship for English speaking student outside Japan?
What is the chance for an international student in USA (Japanese illiterate) to get a summer internship there, esp with my education background and job objective?
Is there any particular website/job board that I should use but I am not aware of? 
Is it too late to get a summer internship in Japan now?

Any advices are appreciated!

I really hope to get some insight info from you guys :fingerscrossed:. Thank you very much lane:


----------



## laynek

Hello. I've never lived in Japan, though I have been to Tokyo and Osaka as a tourist. Though I may have limited experience, I would say it would be a lot better if you could at least take basic Japanese lessons. In the hotel I stayed in (which wasn't exactly a budget one), I had a hard time communicating with some of the staff, though they could understand some English words. It was even worse when we were trying to find a place. It's a good thing I still remembered some words I learned back when I was a kid.  Even if they aren't full phrases, a few words can help you communicate with the locals.


----------



## DavidMac

I would say it would definitely help you if you knew Japanese. I am going to be working a summer internship in Tokyo, and my Major is Computer Science. It is very hard to get internships in Japan from my experience. The way it works there is that internships are mainly for people who have already graduated or who are doing graduate studies. 

I managed to secure my position solely through connections. If I didn't know the guy I probably wouldn't have found a job anywhere else. It is possible, but you have to do a lot of searching, and I'm afraid you are too late for this year. A lot of the postings for internships ended in september of last year. Additionally you will have to get a certificate of eligibility (mine took 3 months) plus send it to the consulate general/embassy of Japan in the states to get a working VISA. 

What year of study are you in? If you really want to go for the summer of 2016, you should start to learn もほんご now, and start applying for positions in September. Good luck! If you have any more questions feel free to post here or message me!


----------



## Harrygatto

Good advice but it would be better to study Nihongo rather than Mohongo


----------



## DavidMac

Hahaha very true. Did not even notice I put that  I was tired!


----------

